# Firewalls & Internet Security



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 10, 2010)

[tremoved]And ebook that i found and i wanted to share.
I haven't read it but sounds good.
I hope is not illegal


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 10, 2010)

It's copyrighted, and the site you linked to wasn't the copyright holder. Check next time before you post.


----------

